# An Alarming Trend. :O



## Kismet (Apr 30, 2012)

So, I thought about doing something more physically active as I age, or have aged.

Fishing! That'll do it. Get a little boat, a fishing rod, go out to the few near-by lakes, and catch a bunch of fish. Be healthy and not expensive, AND, I'll get some food out of it.

Got a 12ft semi-v boat, with trailer and 3.5 hp engine. Tinkered a bit, registered it, took it out, worked pretty well, even with the chop on the windy early Spring day.

Came to this site, read a bit, asked a bit, and pondered. Hmmmm <---me pondering.

Went Craig's list shopping and came up with a 5.5 hp Evinrude. By golly, that's the ticket!

Took it out, chop was there, exaggerated by the weight of the heavier motor. 

Pondered. Hmmmm<---me pondering again.

Read some more. And more.

Figured since I had a 5.5 motor, it could work to power a bigger boat.

Just came home from picking up a 14ft Alumacraft F, last registered in 1995, and carefully stored outside in the rain, snow, and other beneficial elements. Didn't quite fit on the trailer, but I made do. Some modifications are in order.

Seems big. Deep, wide hull, needs transom work, and some of that aluminum cleaner-upper stuff from BassPro. Heavy sunnavagun.

Found myself thinking...you know, this boat would probably really like a slightly bigger engine.

OK. THIS is a trend. I now have two boats, two new-to-me motors, one trailer that wants some mods, and now I find myself looking at the renovations that the craftsmen who post on this site have done.

Think I should have taken up bridge.

:?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't worry to much, a bunch of us have the same sickness and if sixguns is still alive we should all be fine :LOL2:


----------



## Nismoron (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel your pain! In Feb, I got laid off... Immediatly sold my 17ft saltwater boat.
Missed fishing badly... Off to Cragslist...
Bought a Gheenoe with broken 1958 10hp outboard, paddled it for three months... 
Got tired of paddling... Off to Craigslist... Bought trolling motor...
Used it for 3 months... Battery dies too fast... Off to Craigslist...
Bought 6hp Evinrude outboard... Ah, just perfect.
Tinkered with 10hp over winter, got it running.
Figured needed bigger boat... To Craigslist..
Looking for 14-16ft V-hull Boat, but bought rough condition 1960 Larson runabout to restore (with 50hp Johnson)
Said "scr*w it, cant fish from it" and cancelled restoration project... Back to craigs list...
Bought 14ft V-hull with 15hp Johnson... using old boat while I fix up and register this one...
Got tired of unused flyrods laying around... Back to craigslist... Rods for sale or trade...
Traded one rod for a 7.5 Gamefisher outboard...

Within past year (or so), I have bought 3 boats, 3 trailers, 1 trolling motor, and 4 outboards. If I come home with another, all of the above may be available at my estate sale... :shock:


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 30, 2012)

don't sweat it too much. after you catch that 10,000 th fish it will have just about payed for itself :LOL2:


----------



## jigngrub (May 1, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Seems big. Deep, wide hull, needs transom work, and some of that aluminum cleaner-upper stuff from BassPro. Heavy sunnavagun.



We need to see some pics of this boat!

Congratulations on the new boat... you'll soon own a fleet of fixer-uppers. :wink:


----------



## BloodStone (May 1, 2012)

*Welcome to my world! A half finished 15' bass boat sitting in the disaster called my garage that I brought last year for a song. Traded a 25hp Merc for a 70hp Johnson to put on it & did (even brought a new prop for it). Was going to tackle BB in late winter/early spring BUT...purchased a newer pickup truck. Better gas mileage but, not near the pulling or horsepower of the old. Then gas shot up to almost $4.00 a gallon (thank you Mr. Obama & company! :evil: ) & I found it economically infeasible to use on a regular basis (i.e cost to tow & use on the lake). So it'll be going up for sale asap on Craigslist. Ditto for a 11' Sea Sport tri-hull Boston Whaler knock off (which my friend affectionately refers to as "the bastard boat"). Because I can't seem to find any 20-25hp outboards (non-tiller) with a long enough shaft to extend at or below the cavitation plate. Just bought a 10.5' Sun Dolphin pro 110 for $350.00 two months ago (no seats or trailer) to replace a paper-thin aluminum Jon boat (slightly modified) I had just sold. SD needed some work (new base plates & electrical switch replacement) & I put a casting decking on it up front along with a Anchor Mate wench (river & pond/small lakes). Now, I am currently working on a 14' Meyers Semi-V aluminum I brought about 6 weeks ago to replace the Bass Boat. The 25hp from the "bastard boat" is going on that. And on & on...So far the wife has been pretty tolerant but, not towards the neglect of other 'to do' projects needing attention NOT related to boating or fishing.* :?


----------



## Trapper02 (May 1, 2012)

Yea lets see those pics!

I know what you mean i was just like you on picking out a boat. My two man boat was slowing running out of life. First i thought get a new two man and get back to fishing... dang kinda expensive. Then i thought for that price i could get a nice flat bottom jon boat, and have some more room and do a little customization. Already got a trailer i can fit a 12' boat on there. Then i decide if i am gonna customize i want a casting deck for sure. oh dang 12' is to small, ok no biggie lets go 14' and have more room and i'll get one with a trailer plus go with a V style if i want to get on bigger waters... sweet found a boat, bought that sucker... did i say 14'? Oh well 16' is much more roomier. Yup barely fits in the garage so i can work on it daily. hehe


----------



## Kismet (May 2, 2012)

OK. Here we go. These shots are, variously, from after the second, third, and fourth scrubbing, debris removal, lichen scraping, and elimination of the general miniature wetland recreation program that the boat maintained over the last fifteen years of backyard exposure. I took no pictures of original state--it would be like viewing a highway accident.


----------



## Bigkat650 (May 2, 2012)

Ahh the Alumacraft. Might be a '59? I think that was the year they went with the bracing from front to back. Nice looking boat there, and I would say a 9.9-15hp would be perfect!!


----------



## Kismet (May 2, 2012)

Last wash. This is stuff used by dairy farmers to clean the lines in their stainless steel milk lines. Contains both sulfuric and phosphoric acids. I DO NOT suggest anyone use this. I've read that after use of sulfuric acid washes, the acid continues to etch into the metal, and that a rinse of baking soda is necessary. But I had it around for many years, investigated other washes, and opted to apply it. I diluted it a LOT. I used gloves, and rinsed it many times. I didn't price it, but I'm sure it is much less expensive than some of the other washes. Anything someone does with it is at their own risk. 




































So then, there we are today. I'm in pain. Takes longer for old men to recover from too much labor/repetitive motion.  Moving this thing around, flipping it over, and general toting and fetching has had its toll on my joints and back.

I'm not going to paint the boat, nor am I going to try to bring it to a shine and then apply $160 Gatoraide...no, wait...Sharkhide, to cover the metal. Right now, the remnants of the interior deterioration have defeated me. I expect to rally, but not for a while. Doubt that I would "deck" it, but might put some wood/support platform between the seats. This is a little different from the boat that James did such a great job on. The ribs run longitudinally, not transversely. Should not need 2xs or such. I have no idea of the year of mfr. I've combed the transom and can find no stamped serial number on it.

I've got oar locks on order, and am looking around for some old oars to toss in there. Got an anchor. Will work on the transom; already have the spar urethane. A lot of stuff has been sealed on the boat. I will judiciously remove and repair them. Part of the boat's history is that it was cartopped up to Canada, with a boat buddy lifter. Dunno. I bought it from the 55 year old son of the owner.

Bow eye is almost worn through, and it is integral. I'll figure out something.

I blame James and Hanr, and others for this arriving at my shed. In fairness, they should come and fix it up for me. :wink:


_Edit: On the transom BRACE is the serial # F20061. _


----------



## Kismet (May 2, 2012)

Bigkat650 said:


> Ahh the Alumacraft. Might be a '59? I think that was the year they went with the bracing from front to back. Nice looking boat there, and I would say a 9.9-15hp would be perfect!!



You're a BAD man, Bigkat.

Get thee behind me. 


:?


----------



## jigngrub (May 2, 2012)

The only other thing I see that needs doin' on that boat is the transom wood needs to be replaced.

A 197? 18 hp Johnson would be perfect on that boat, still lots of them around and you can usually find one for reasonable if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## Dman23 (May 3, 2012)

I have nearly the same boat, but mine is an f-7. You will love it, they are built like a tank for their size and weight. If your keeping the benches, a great idea is build floor sections for between them. Mine had those before i went all out on mine the past few months. 

I wish i had a complete picture of my floor with the benches still in it, but here is a picture of my old floor. It worked very well. Some of the basic design concepts are: floor was notched for the ribs so each piece couldnt slide back and forth. Each piece was bigger than the actual space between the benches to minimize things falling under the floor. You had to stick one side in and under the bench so you could get the other side in and slide it forward on the opposite end of that particular piece. Took a little bit to jimmy each one in but it was nice having each piece go under the benches. 

It was made of 3/4 inch plywood but also had a 1x3 going from side to side under for a little extra support on each end of each piece. These were not mounted to the boat in any way, just held in place by the rib cutouts which worked great. 

The floor lasted about 20 years (as you see it in the picture its about 20 years old). Was easy to take out once or twice a year to hose off and clean each piece. Made the boat much quieter and easier to walk on and set stuff on a flat surface. 

If you need any questions answered about my old design or my new one (link in my signature) feel free to message me. Ive spent most my life fishing out of this one boat so i know it pretty well. 

That being said good luck and hope to hear lots of updates! Ive read most your other posts and i am rather enjoying your new obsession


----------



## Johny25 (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like many of us are in the same BOAT...... :lol: I am bringing home a 21' Reniell on Saturday because a friend of mine's wife told him he needed to get rid of it. So for $150 bucks I got a boat that runs just fine with a 250 straight six I/O but I really don't need it. How could I say no though?!?! It is like a deer that shoots itself and then straps itself to the roof of your car, you got to take it home and eat it RIGHT?

So now I have 2 boats, 4 outboards (30hp, 30hp, 15hp, 6hp), 5 trolling motors including the bow mount on my 14' tin and misc fishing gear coming out the wazoo...... Still haven't told the wife about my most recent purchase since she is still cooling off from my last buy a month ago #-o 

I need to sell this one though so I can justify my next purchase, which will be a 18-21' tin :lol: I am so glad there are others out there with the same sickness


----------



## MrSimon (May 3, 2012)

Kismet .... awesome awesome awesome!!!

You are living the dream man! Living the dream.

Excellent work cleaning up that boat. It looks fantastic.

If you work hard, keep your focus, and push yourself to the brink of exhaustion ..... maybe, just maybe, you could achieve the ultimate success of having multiple boats in various degrees of brokenness in your back yard simultaneously. Also, it is important to remember that you must have MORE broken outboards than broken boats at all times.

If you fail and end up with just one properly functioning boat and motor, your access to this forum will be revoked.


----------



## Kismet (May 3, 2012)

_Some of the basic design concepts are: floor was notched for the ribs so each piece couldnt slide back and forth. Each piece was bigger than the actual space between the benches to minimize things falling under the floor. You had to stick one side in and under the bench so you could get the other side in and slide it forward on the opposite end of that particular piece. Took a little bit to jimmy each one in but it was nice having each piece go under the benches. _

That's sort of what I was thinking, Dman. Glad to know it is practicable. Thank you.


_A 197? 18 hp Johnson would be perfect on that boat, still lots of them around and you can usually find one for reasonable if you keep your eyes open._

Jigngrub? Feels like I'm over-emphasizing the issue, but I'm just not physically capable of horsing a heavier motor around. Also, repair on an engine that size demands an qualified repair. Usually, I can eventually figure out some stuff on motors, but I am not mechanically talented. Money is also an issue. So far, I figure I can get back what I put into the boats/motors if things get tough. I'm not complaining, it just is what it is. By many standards, I'm a very lucky guy. I just have constraints on what I can do physically and financially.

There's an old homily I keep in mind: "Use it up, Wear it out, Make do, Do without."

And, since I'm getting personal, I am pretty convinced, I am more interested and involved in bringing these things back to life and utility than I will be in fishing from them. Goofy, huh?


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 3, 2012)

Haha kis man it's going to turn out great i have all the faith in the world in you old timer! hopfully sometime i might get up that direction and see how it turns out, and hit some fishing holes with ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 3, 2012)

I hear ya...last august I didnt have a single fishing/boating item. Now I have 2- 15HP motors, one brand new the other I rebuilt (1962) also a 1.5hp cruise n carry. got my 12' boat and a nice trolling motor with I pilot. It is an addiction!


----------



## Kismet (May 6, 2012)

The saga continues:

Equipment for wire-brushing and the attack on the petrified mastic. I've shied away from using electric stuff, fearing errors of enthusiasm on my part.:





Brushed and scoured but a lot just would not be affected. Decided that mastic is water-soluble (since the paint stripper stuff had no effect on the remains of the rubber backing or mastic, and brought out the hose, figuring if it is ?hydroscopic?, it will absorb and soften. Starting filling the boat:




Seriously considered turning the sunnavagun into a Koi pond, and forgoing the whole "boat" thing:





This scraping is painful





Did very little. Some loosened, but other stuff will be there after the nuclear holocaust, providing some nice texture for the surviving half-dozen cockroaches and the 4 breeding pairs of mosquitoes. But, I did what I could, first with the cup brushes on the drill, then the water soaking, then the scraping.

Stripped the old wood transom off, destroying an historic carpenter ant community, est. 1995.





Went after the transom, taking out the rusty and frozen bolts and screws. I stopped counting at 26. Maybe 6 or 8 were necessary. Go figgur. Finally took the sanding disc to the electric drill, and scoured some serious corrosion, but mostly discoloring and physical damage by the wholesale screwing that went on. (Gotta be a better way to put that.) Washed down, dried, wiped with rubbing alcohol, and took out JBweld, my forever friend. I'm letting it set for a couple of days, the weather here being unsettled, with alternating cold and warm fronts.






more...


----------



## Kismet (May 6, 2012)

continued...


Cut the exterior plywood for the transom to size. Then noticed a piece of plywood sheathing and started screwing around with that.

Just as an experiment, cut one piece to size, looked around the shed for other stuff. Found some pool noodles I'd used as sponsons for a canoe, and some closed cell foam for insulating pipes. Supported the belly of the "decking" with the noodles, and slipped the pipe insulation over the edges. Fit snugly and didn't move when I stood on it. The sheathing was only .45", and obviously unsuitable, but I think the concept may be sound. Maybe a tab at the end to lift it up, some glue to hold the pipe insulation (which I think comes in a few different colors) on permanently, and a tack of some adhesive to keep the noodles in place. Spar varnish and some rubber decking on top. Should be simple, relatively inexpensive, and easily cleaned--just lift them up and hose 'em off.

















Still thinking about it.

Ordered some stuff, and maybe did some serious damage to left knee. Time to take a break.


----------



## jigngrub (May 6, 2012)

What, what, what??? I thought you weren't going to do anything to your boats because "it is what it is"?

I knew you wouldn't be able to stand watching everybody do stuff to their boats on this site and just let yours sit there. :wink:


----------



## Kismet (May 6, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> What, what, what??? I thought you weren't going to do anything to your boats because "it is what it is"?
> 
> I knew you wouldn't be able to stand watching everybody do stuff to their boats on this site and just let yours sit there. :wink:




jigngrub? You got a memory like my ex-wife. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


But that was the OTHER boat, the 12ftr. At best, that boat can only be a pond, small river boat. This is 14ft of serious neglect and moderate abuse. And, and...and...lemmee see...and I'm putting something IN it, not doing something To it. 

So there.
:wink:


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 6, 2012)

lol awesome mann looks like shes coming along nicely!!!, i'm redoing my trailer right now. My neighbor walked over and looked in my garage and asked weres the trailer, i pointed to the right corner then to the left corner and the pointed to half the frame hanging from the celing, he just said "Hmm" then walked off shaking his head, man some people just never understand!!! 

Looks like a trailer bomb went off in my garage the thing is just scattered!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kismet (May 6, 2012)

By the way, web search on motor weight came up with this partial list:

1992 Evinrude catalog

2 cylinder, 521 cc platform, 20/25/30/35 HP
15 inch shaft, rope start -- 115 lbs
15 inch shaft, elec. start -- 118 lbs
20 inch shaft, rope start -- 117 lbs
20 inch shaft, elec. start -- 120 lbs

Mercury 1977 brochure:

7.5 + 9.8hp...64 & 71lbs-ES(elec start)
20hp...94 & 101lbs-ES

2 strokes only:
9.9 + 15hp...74lbs
20 + 25hp...112lbs
30hp...163lbs


_(some of these numbers come from a 2006 post on another site. not verified, but seem about right.)_


----------



## Dman23 (May 9, 2012)

Kismet, i have you say your my favorite poster. You have a certain way of wording things that just makes me laugh. 

What i am trying to say is, keep buying, working, and farting around on as many things as you possibly can and keep us updated! Haha.


----------



## Kismet (May 14, 2012)

*"Mothers...tell your children...not to do as I have done...."*

So, with some healing time for boat-inflicted damage (elder abuse?), and one heckovalot of driving around trying to find what should SIMPLE stuff, went back at it. Living out in the country, 25 miles from any town with more than just the basics: Gas station, food store, three bars, and a part-time restaurant, makes for a fair amount of mileage accumulation.

Got a sheet of 1/2 inch exterior plywood for decking, cut to...er...call it 30x42, 31x43, and 24 by something else. Applied coats of spar varnish. Installed replacement transom pieces of 3/4in exterior plywood.--two laminated inside, one bolted outside.






Then revisited the plan to have drop-in decking of minimal height. I have no argument with the existing seats and their placement. I was fortunate enough to get two like-new seats from Bulldog, which should arrive this week. Nice man, good person, he is.  Figure on one swivel seat up front and one for my skinny ole butt in back. Not sure what to do about the bow floor. I like the depth of it for leg room, but it is currently the site of the eternal accumulation of mastic and looks like a war zone. 

Took my decking pieces and some adhesive, having driven 70 miles round-trip to a super-sized home building store just to get the pipe insulation in a color other than black. Of course, managed to spend $70 there because I was like a 4 year-old in Toy'sR Us. Went through every darned department, looking for alternative floor covering for the deck. Examined and dismissed carpet runners, indoor/outdoor carpet, floor mats, cushioned work-station ergonomic? floor coverings, walnut or polystyrene beads to be added to paint, and truck bed liner paints. Most of this stuff was in dark colors, which surprised me. Somebody must prefer lighter colors, but apparently they don't shop there.

A good idea whose time has not come





This was a brilliant plan, partially induced by smelling spar urethane for two hours, which involved using aluminum window screening, to be held down by the adhesive quality of the wet spar urethane.. THAT didn't work, so I stapled it, and applied yet another coat to get great adhesion.

I did not get great adhesion, but I did use one heckovalot of expensive spar stuff. My thinking (addled) was that I wanted something with traction, light weight, which was impervious to water covering. Well, it will provide traction, it is light, and is impervious to water. It is also fragile and will tear, doesn't adhere with the wood protection, and to put some glue down to hold it would probably fill up most of the texture which provides the traction. It also looks stupid. Works for the moment to hold the gas can, and with the old pool noodles, doesn't rattle around.

Next step, put the pipe insulation around the decking in front of the rear seat. This worked a charm! I then used a little adhesive to put the pool noodles under the 1/2in plywood where it bowed when I stood on it. (I'm somewhere between 190-170 lbs...dunno. I threw out the scale when I went on a restricted diet at the beginning of March. Told my kids to buy me a scale for my birthday in June.)





It holds my weight, doesn't slide, no gouging of the sides of the boat by the plywood, and is supported by the expanded foam supports on sides and belly.

Next to the decking in front of the second seat. This was a little more problematic, since I am dumb. _(Don't make fun of dumb people, we have a hard time with stuff.)_

The plywood wouldn't lie flat, even though I carefully measured to make sure the supports were the same height. Just an aggravation to me. I got out of the boat and looked at it, glaring. I looked under the boat. hmmmmm. I lifted up the deck and observed that that whole "semi-v" design involved the ribs rising up further from the belly towards the front. Since I was using some lift from the ribs, the front of the decking need longer support. _sighhhhhhhhhhh._ duh.

Fine. I cut a piece of 2x4, nailed the sunnvagun in, and it was firm, stable, and didn't slide. But I had to remove two of my beautiful support noodle-pieces. _(Odd fact, I really like cutting pool noodles. Can't say why, but there's something about how easily they accommodate themselves to being modified.)_Front support.





Rear-most support





Then, having gone to another town, this one a 50 mile round-trip, where I picked up a segment of textured vinyl linoleum (marine? we don't have marine vinyl, sir. Have you tried the recruiting office? hee hee. grrrr.) Screw it, it is temporary. I tacked it down with 6 dots of Sportsman's Goop...a silicone product. I didn't trim it yet, don't know whether I'll pull the pipe insulation off and put the vinyl to the exact edge of the wood, or trim it to the insulation. Not a big deal, I'm still looking for a floor covering, and with Bulldog's seats arriving, I'll try and find a color not too discordant with their excellent upholstery.






















So, there we are. The decking is stable, strong, didn't fly up when the boat was trailered to the lake, has moderate traction, and I can lift it out very easily. Had some engine problems, so I'll probably go out again soon, this time with the dog for his first trip in the boat.

I have hesitated to get into my little project, because I go back over the extensive and professional conversion work done by other guys here. This doesn't compare, but it has gotten me off my duff and may work out. What the heck, the water and the fish don't care. 

Excelsior !!!


----------



## MrSimon (May 14, 2012)

Kismet said:


> ...... but it has gotten me off my duff and may work out. What the heck, the water and the fish don't care.



and THAT is what working on tin boats is all about!!!!

Great job!


----------



## earl60446 (May 14, 2012)

Enjoyed your posts, my only suggestion would be to lose the linoleum and replace with entrance mats. I got one at menards for my boat 4x6 size, cut it in half and used for front and back. Being very short nap carpet on top and rubber on bottom means you won't slip on it. That linoleum will be a deathtrap when wet. BTW, that entrance mat was about $7 at menards on sale of course. It is also easy to take out and spray clean / dry.
Tim


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2012)

All I can say is welcome to the club. I've bought three boats in the past 3 years. Sold one to a dear friend because I just didn't need it. But...I still have two. My tin and my glass. It's a disease, but I'm happy with it. If I had more time...I'd probably buy more and work on them to resell...but any time I have that I'm not required to be with the family or work....I'm on the water.

Life is still very good and I am blessed!


----------



## Kismet (May 15, 2012)

Well, the swivel seats are in, although it was nip-and-tuck for a while. Bulldog and others suggested the best way: tape the bolts in place, then place the support wood over them, THEN put washers and nuts on. Others have suggested cutting a hole in the side of the bench seats and putting up a support plate (or washers) under, then using the space as (small) storage. Still others have said to use toggle nuts.

I could only reckon a way using 3/4in exterior plywood, stained and spar-ed, then drilled with an offset to level the base nuts. Worked pretty well, generally speaking. Still a frustration-filled job for me, but a lot of that is my skill level. I mounted the seats on the plywood, then bolted one end where the underside was open to to me--by the hull. The other side got "big mother" sheet metal screws. Solid now, and I'll see how it progresses. May use some silicone and heavy pressure to let the glue set up if I get any wobble.

May reduce the width of the flooring, just to lower it a bit. Still looking around for a material to cover the decking that is light in color, and weight, and now...with the new seats...color coordinated with the seat vinyl.

Finally, a bit of whimsy: Got the transom name (after a GREAT tv series "FIREFLY," sort of a cowboys in Space scenario. This was followed by a great movie, SERENITY) wherein the ship was named Serenity, and pieces kept falling off.  I can relate.

Here we are:




















Transom, with "builder's" plate 





(_Edit: I know ships get named, boats do not. I don't care. _ )


----------



## MrSimon (May 16, 2012)

Firefly fan?

Best TV show ever produced, IMO.


----------



## paper (May 17, 2012)

Kismet said:


>



Oh look.. There's MY dog waiting for someone to actually go fishing... :fishing: 

Poor Mick..


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Don't worry to much, a bunch of us have the same sickness and if sixguns is still alive we should all be fine :LOL2:




LOL, I just noticed this! I still suffer from anxiety attacks when looking at craigslist but I'm getting better! *shakes* I should have been divorced and living out of a cardboard box long ago. Refer to my avatar for current metal status.


----------



## Kismet (May 17, 2012)

The bits and pieces come together, finally !

Surrendered to reality and stopped looking for deck covering. Went upstairs and stole 8 feet of the hallway runner, indoor/outdoor rug (Gotta be a rug, you'll understand later.)

Got some implement paint which would complement the blue rug...or as close as the limited selection allowed. It is sort of bright, but went on heavy and well. Brushed on the paint over the mastic and ?original? floor paint line. Then, covered the part of the decking that would show with the blue rug (wait for it) tacked down with silicone. Happily, I had no need for traction additives, because that infernal mastic was bumpy enough! (Actually, none of it is in a place where you would stand.)

Didn't want to give up the leg room depth in the bow, so I took some packing closed cell squares (thank you, Bulldog), tacked them down, and then tacked the rug to it. I molded it over the ribs, with the underlayment fitted between the ribs. You can see the rise of the ribs in the carpet, but works just fine.

Then...dunno, did some other stuff. I don't remember. I'm very tired. 

Here:






Bumps in bow










From back to front





That pink foam is the stuff under the rug up front. It also holds coffee (which had spilled three times on trips to the lake.)










Well, there it is. Not perfect, but ok. Things I'm happy with are the removable decks, the pipe insulation edging, the pool noodle support (so no carpentry), and some little stuff you don't care about.

The rug was the deciding element because (you ready?)

"The rug ties the whole (room) boat together."
_(Ty, Dude.)_

I'll mess with little things, and everything there can be taken out, or painted over, but it travels well, doesn't rattle, has good stability within reason...and...it is done.


Thank you, one and all, for your help and support. =D> 

Kis


----------



## MrSimon (May 18, 2012)

At first glance, I thought you had mounted a toilet paper roll to the side of your boat .... then I noticed it was your anchor line and lost all respect for you.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 18, 2012)

Kis man you did an awesome job, i'm proud of ya i told ya you could do it!!!!! great great work, now get her wet and get us some picture's of the first bigass bass you land! or sunnie whichever comes first lol


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 18, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> At first glance, I thought you had mounted a toilet paper roll to the side of your boat .... then I noticed it was your anchor line and lost all respect for you.



Ease up. :roll:


----------



## jigngrub (May 19, 2012)

Lookin' good Kiz!

I knew comfortable seats would show up somewhere down the line, they just make spending time in a boat so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Bugpac (May 19, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> Lookin' good Kiz!
> 
> I knew comfortable seats would show up somewhere down the line, they just make spending time in a boat so much more enjoyable.



+1, Looks great and I bet it seats great as well.


----------



## MrSimon (May 19, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> MrSimon said:
> 
> 
> > At first glance, I thought you had mounted a toilet paper roll to the side of your boat .... then I noticed it was your anchor line and lost all respect for you.
> ...



Sorry. Weak attempt at sarcasm. I was trying to imply that mounting a toilet paper roll would be awesome, and that anything else would be inferior.


----------



## Kismet (May 19, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > MrSimon said:
> ...




Not a problem.

Be well.


----------



## fender66 (May 20, 2012)

I love this place!


----------



## Johny25 (May 20, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > MrSimon said:
> ...



That is funny sh-t right there...... I don't care who you are :lol: =D>


----------



## Johny25 (May 20, 2012)

Hey nice job kismet. I noticed you have the exact same Lowe seats as I have (just different color) and was curious to how you like them?


----------



## Kismet (May 21, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Hey nice job kismet. I noticed you have the exact same Lowe seats as I have (just different color) and was curious to how you like them?



Johny, I 've only been on them for a couple of two-hour stints, and most of the time was working on other issues out at the lake, so didn't really "evaluate" them. They seem excellent: well-made, solid, good swivel action, plush enough for comfort without excess.

I'm quite pleased. I got them from Bulldog, who was parting out a bass boat, I believe. Sold them on the forum here. I think? Dman bought the other three of Bulldog's.


----------



## Dman23 (May 23, 2012)

Yup i got 3 of them. Had 3 outings totalling 10-12 hours probably and i am in love. Kismet had a great review. Comfortable and supporting without being over board. I sat in a buddys boat that has new, but cheap seats in it, it was plenty comfortable for a few hours. When i got home and it was fresh in my butts memory i sat on mine and went "ahhh this was what i was missing and didnt even know it" . 

So yeah. The 40 dollar seats that are of the same basic design work and are comfortable, but you just dont know what you missing till you sit in one of these seats. Also, i like how the bases are plastic not wood, and the hinges are if a sifferent world from any cheaper seat. Wayyyy stronger. 

I love the seats


----------



## Kismet (May 24, 2012)

Finally found some oars. 

I searched for six weeks to get some gen-u-ine wooden fishing boat oars. What happened to them all?

Close your eyes....no, wait...read this, THEN close your eyes, picturing the wooden oars, up there on the rafters of your garage, or maybe leaning in the corner. They're grey with age, but if you look close you can see the vestiges of the blue or red or white paint in some of the wood seams. The blades are feathered from being too wet too long, and then used to shove off from rocks, or trying to row in a rocky river. See 'em? They've been left in boats at docks for so many times, they are as weathered grey as the docks themselves. OK,now open your eyes.

Well, I live in rural Wisconsin, for crying out loud, and all those wonderful, taken-for-granted wooden oars have disappeared ! I advertised on Craig's List for over weeks, went to more garage sales in a few weeks than I had in decades...and nothing!d Lotta of folks think canoe paddles are oars. 

Went to er...Farm and Fleet and Walmart, and Wally had nothing, F&F had thick slabs of lumber they were selling as oars. From waaay too many web searches, I think that the yuppies decorating their B&Bs have decided they would make "darling" accent pieces. _(blah.)_ They're oars, for crying out loud; honest, well-made, work tools for a boat on the water. 

Well, found two which are a little long (6.5'), and need a bit a rehab, but as soon as I got them home, I hit them with spar urethane, and ordered the oar locks. I have oar yolks, but these are old enough that I don't want to stress the pivot point. THESE were oars as they were meant to be made...with some skill and appreciation for the work they were intended to do.

I've been using metal and plastic oars that came with the 12ft boat, but those are as wrong as the sound of a league baseball hit with an aluminum bat.

Got Mick out for his second boat ride. He did fine, mostly. Still messing with the 5.5., so I took it in to get the carb rebuilt. Currently using a 10hp, 1959 Johnson, which one of the previous owners decided should be painted ENTIRELY in battleship grey. In the few times I've been out, as some others said, that 10hp is about the perfect engine for the 14ftr Alumacraft.

Pictures:





















The ravages of time


----------



## Dman23 (May 25, 2012)

What!? Kismet thats you? I thought you said you were old. All i see is a 20 year old having a blast ;-). 

You are in the state next to me but i think to far away or i would have been happy to give you the two oars i have.


----------



## paper (May 25, 2012)

Dman23 said:


> What!? Kismet thats you? I thought you said you were old.



I keep telling him the same thing, but he just won't wear the mini skirt in public.. #-o 

Where's my fish chowder??


----------



## Kismet (Jun 21, 2012)

OK, then, dog, boat, 1959 10 hp Johnson engine, Karavan (bent tongue) boat trailer, early morning after cool front came through, breaking 3 days of mid-90's and high humidity. Winds came up, but the morning was beautiful.

Boat, motor, trailer, and dog all performed very well. 































Now what?
:?


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ummmm wrap that carabiner in tape or something so it doesn't scratch the paint on that beautiful old Johnson you got there


----------



## peabody (Jun 23, 2012)

I know im the new guy here.... but you guys are costing me money!
Bought old polar kraft 16' and yamaha 9.9 ... rebuilt transom ....
Then. Fooling around on craigs list ...2002 brand new in the crate mercury 4stroke motor bigfoot short shaft.
Bought motor.

Putt yamaha in barn. Building a plywood brockway scow.

Havent even been in water yet.

This site has infected me.peabody


----------



## paper (Jun 23, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Now what?
> :?



Well... Some of us are still waiting for our fish chowder... Easy on the salt.. :lol: 

And speaking of Fish Chowder, I recently purchased a very nice used Zebco 33 Classic rod and reel combo from the grandson of one of our mutual friends..

Why does it seem wrong that the line to refill it cost twice as much as the rod and reel did? :shock:


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad you had a great day on the water. I used to have a '61 QD-22 Johnson 10 hp that was a great little motor. Love the doggie and the name of the boat! You even used the correct font. Good to have another Joss Whedon fan aboard.


----------



## catsmith (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr Kismit, I have enjoyed your thread. I read most of your posts to my wife. We have laughed outloud for about an hour. You did a great job and I know you and da pooch will enjoy many years in that tin. Thanks for the great read!

Hope you don't mind but I am gonna probably copy the insulation on the edges of your floor. great idea!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 18, 2012)

Sell the motors, sell the smaller hull, and get a 25hp mercury to toss on ur 14ft 

That's plenty of pep while still sippin gas

I choose mercury over the others because I know how to work on them. My 115hp 2003 mercury is not much different than my 25hp 2004 mercury. Other than the 115 is Electronic and the 25 is strictly carbureted.

I'm still pretty new to a tiller engine though... Once I figure out the mercury co-pilot friction plate and replace it then I'll be right on the $$$


----------



## Kismet (Jul 19, 2012)

> Sell the motors, sell the smaller hull, and get a 25hp mercury to toss on ur 14ft



No, Thank you. 

Motors I have do well on the boats I have. Besides, there's some synchronicity to a '59 engine on a '59 boat.

And the 12 ftr is perfect for what it is.



and Catsmith? Thank you very much. I was tickled when I happened across the idea of the pipe insulation. Just serendipity.

Be well and safe.


----------



## OldTinBoatGuy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey Kismet, figured I'd drop by and take a look at your rig, nice work, looks great, I do like these older boats. I also like the old Johnson, I don't know that it really matters but there is something cool about having an old boat and old motor from the same year. I'm sure you've had a lot of fun on the water with her by now!


----------



## WaterWaif (Sep 7, 2013)

Might as well fix em. By the time you dig a big enough hole to bury one you can do lots toward making one better, (insert maniacal laugh). :twisted:


----------

